# memory and attenion span improved with clonazepam



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

i started taking clonazepam about a month ago now and instead of the usual side effects that people get such as drowsiness it actually gave me energy. my memory which has been rather awful as of late cause of the severe bout of dp/dr i was having improved after a few days of being on the drug. i also found it alot easier to focus on normal activities. its almost as if a fog has been lifted. has anyone else had any similar experiences with clonazepam or any other benzos?


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have also started takindg clonazapam and seen a difference i get brief moments of reality only brief but its hope to me i have only been taking it a few days adn my Dr says it will be a short term drug do to addiction but if it helps me im happy


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

well i plan on taking it long term. my doctor agrees that i could benefit from taking clonazepam long term as well. i mean whats worse having a drug addiction or not being able to function because your so anxious and suffer from dp/dr all the time. addiction is really only a problem when your supply runs out. if i have to be dependent on clonazepam in order to function in society so be it.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Not sure but if you had bad anxiety before you took this drug and than i would say your train of thought has gotten better because of anxiety levels being lowered. I know when my anxiety is out of the way it clears my mind up pretty well.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

I quit my use of xanny a few weeks ago and my quality of life just got considerably better. It helped in the past but I got to the point where I was strong enough to do without it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)




----------

